# Help!!!! Excessive Cyanobacteria



## trddude (May 2, 2012)

55 gal FOWLR, 1 yr old, CPR Backpac Skimmer, (2) 500gph powerheads, 264gph Aquatop Canister Filter, Eheim 150w heater, (1) HO T5 54w x 4', 40lbs live rock, 2" sand bed and no sump. (1) Heralds Angel, (1) Pearl Scale, (1) Coral Beauty, (2) Domino Damsels. Since setup no major problems, basic parameters good at all times, Nitrate went from 5-10 to 30 and remained for aprox 4 weeks then returned to 10 2 months before excessive outbreak, 15gal W/C 1 x week, no huge temp changes. Cleaning tank i would lightly siphon top of sand bed around and under rocks, wipe down walls, 2 x removed 2 pcs of rock to clean this brownish dusty looking crap off. When excessive growth started it was mild, then noticed one day after things seemed normal for quite some time that the Damsels and Angel were not eating. Others acted normal. Next day both Damsels died and Angel was barely hanging on. Remaining fish ate, but Pearl Scale seemed to be swimming more aggresively. Pearl Scale got white coating on tips of fins (not Ich) then died 2 days later followed by Coral Angel. Cyano started to increase on sand and rocks. Cyano was growing on top of rocks 8" from powerheads. Tank sat for 1 week after siphoning rocks, sand etc. 50% water change. Added 4 Damsels and within 3 days all died. Parameters were always good. Growth came back and increased with time and cannot get it too stop. Any help would be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

When was the last time you chnanged the light out?
What exactly are your water parameters? Specifically Nitrates and Phosphates?
The white film on the fish sounds like Brooklynella.
Brooklynella
If you just have a FOWLR its fairly easy to kill Cyano. Turn off your lights and leave em off for 3 days. Watch your skimmer and kep it cleaned out, as its going to start to suck out some really nasty crap on the 3rd day. Also, the Bak-Pak is not a very good skimmer, and with your tank, you should have one rated for twice your water volume.
Just my thoughts though.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

cyanno shouldn't kill fish,especially yours(moderate).What kind of water do you use and do you test for copper?All the info madness asked for also would be helpful.Could kill cyanno(or make it retreat )easily, but you seem to have something else going on. How have you eliminated or treated your cyanno previously?


----------



## trddude (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for responding.
The light is 3 months old. I use R/O water only. Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 10, i have never tested for phosphate or copper. No addatives added to tank either. I will get a test kit today. The skimmer did not work as i expected however i tweaked it a little to increase bubbles and at the lowest air bleed setting it sucks alot of green stuff. I empty the cup every 3 days. Also before the problem the parameters (alkalinity, nitrate, nitrite and ammonia and ph) required buffers and or w/c 2x a week. Since the tank has been empty it has remained stable for 8 days. Is this because of no livestock? I have completely cleaned all the cyano 2x so far. The 1st time was a learning curve. As i was trying to remove, there was also alot circulating and settling around the tank. A week later it looked like before. The 2nd time i was more careful removing cyano and the one half of the tank that i spent more time on stayed spotless for 2 weeks. Eventually it all came back. Can floating debris cause problems as well?


----------



## trddude (May 2, 2012)

The LFS did not have an answer for the sudden deaths. They told me to leave it but if i do that the entire tank will be cyano. The stuff is everywhere even in the direct flow of powerheads.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

trddude said:


> The LFS did not have an answer for the sudden deaths. They told me to leave it but if i do that the entire tank will be cyano. The stuff is everywhere even in the direct flow of powerheads.


Turn off the lights for a minimum of 3 days. Don't turn the lights back on until the 4th day.


----------



## trddude (May 2, 2012)

Ok, lights out. Then what? Will the cyano still need to be removed manually? Does it go away? What should i expect or do after the 3 days besides turn on lights?
Thanx


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> *When was the last time you chnanged the light out?
> What exactly are your water parameters? Specifically Nitrates and Phosphates?
> The white film on the fish sounds like Brooklynella.
> Brooklynella
> ...


*i/a*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If always RO then probly no need for copper test.Phos. is important to know with any type of algae problem.Cyanno is not algea though ; it is bacterial. Follow madness advice and post results(test for phos.)check out the brooklynella link as thats more the source of fish problems than cyanno.


----------



## trddude (May 2, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. The lights out trick works great. The pics i posted did no justice my entire tank, rocks and sand were covered. Phosphate test was about 1.5ppm. Which after doing some homework is a little high. I have replaced my T5 with a new one and what a difference. The old light was only 3 mo. old but no good. scooping the remains out carefully during w/c. Tank looks way better. Thanx again everyone.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Now you can go longer with the lights out, if you have some Cyano that is still hanging around. Your Phosphates should read as close to 0 as possible. Bunch of things that can be done for that. GFO, Chemipure Elite. Phosphate Pads.


----------

